# question dispo iPad à Paris



## banane pourrie (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, je vis en Suède et malheureusement l'iPad n'est pas encore dispo sauf à des prix ridicules sur certains sites (aussi cher que le MacBook).
Je rentre en France pour les vacances à partir de demain, et j'ai un programme assez chargé, quasiment un tour de France en 4-5 semaines (Paris, puis La Rochelle, puis le Massif Central, puis le Lubéron, puis Paris encore, environ 1 semaine pour chaque).

J'avais dans l'idée de m'acheter un iPad Wifi 32 ou 64 Go, et j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible d'en trouver facilement sur Paris. Je pense passer aux Apple Store parisiens pour commencer. Si vous savez des infos qui pourraient m'éviter de me faire un tour de France des centres commerciaux, je vous en serais très reconnaissant.

Bon en bref, je suis curieux: est-ce que c'est possible de trouver des iPad dispos en boutique, principalement sur Paris. Je serais très déçu si je peux pas m'en acheter un, vu que j'espérais ce format depuis mon achat d'un iPod touch en 2008 (je bouquine beaucoup).

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions !


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

La semaine dernière, l'Apple Store Opéra avait tous les modèles en stock quand j'y suis passé.

Personnellement j'ai trouvé le mien à la Fnac (Wifi 64Go), début juin alors que la bête n'était pas si facile que ça à trouver.

Le bon plan reste peut-être Darty : tu peux commander sur leur site directement et retirer en magasin (la Fnac le fait peut-être d'ailleurs...).


----------

